# Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Edit 9/19*: It was just a fuse.







i didnt check carefully enough the first time. 
_______________________________
My driver side taillight went out a week or 2 ago, I changed the bulb, and got nothing. 
I know there was a recall for a taillight/brake switch and i had it replaced a year or 2 ago. 
All my other lights work, turn signals, brake lights, reverse lights, and rear fog its all fine. 
Its jsut that one light on the driver side. 
any help? 
Can i check the brake/taillight switch my self? where is it? 
Thanx in advance.










_Modified by Santi at 3:40 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## bassofbob (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta (Santi)*

bump for superior electrical work from the VW factory...... mine is doing the same thing. I think it might be something to do with the tray but Im not sure. I would love some insight from anyone else too.


----------



## mindripper51 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta (Santi)*

Yea i've been having the same issue just with after market taillights. I changed the bulbs checked the wiring and everything seems to be connected correctly. I'm not sure either.







I think i mights just buy some FK or hella smoked taillights and see if anything changes


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta (mindripper51)*

we checked the tray that goes into the taillight last week and it was fine, all of the wires for the other lights got power, except the one for the taillight, its a green/black wire.
I jsut dont know where to go from there. I doubt the wire got cut somewhere since it runs either up through the headliner and then down the a-pillar or under the floor...


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta (Santi)*

Well, Since you checked the bulb and the tray and both were good, that tells you it is not in the back of the car.
Since the wire is not getting power, that leaves you with 2 viable options. Fuses (the easisest thing in the world to check) and headlight switch.
Remember when you check the fuses, there are 2 for the running lights, Left side and right side. Find the fuse list at the bottom of the Golf/Jetta IV DIY and check your fuses.
If that checks out, it is possible it is your headlight switch. I suggest finding someone local that will allow you to switch with them real quick to eliminate or confirm the problem.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta (fixmy59bug)*

oh yeah, i forgot to post that... I checked all of the fuses and the all seemed well, so next step is to replace them anyway, since they are cheap... 
and i tried a stock headlight switch and nothing.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta (Santi)*

Yeah, If you eliminated the bulbs, bulb trays, and headlight switch, I would still try the fuses. Sometimes they can look good but still be bad.
If that does not do it, Then the last possibility is in the wiring somewhere. Good luck with that one.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta (fixmy59bug)*

yup thanx. i used a test light and everything seemed fine, so we'll see i'll do that when i get a chance, i was thinking of replacing every single fuse in the car, spend like 30-40 bucks bucks then i can eliminate that.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta (Santi)*

I wouldn't go and remove every fuse. removing certain fuses can cause more headaches than good. Just go with the ones you NEED to replace and let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta (fixmy59bug)*

how owuld it be a headache if i'm replacing them all for new ones.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta (Santi)*

Well, if you interrupt power to the ECM, CCM, and any other power modules (that are controlled through the fuse box) it could lose memory.
Which means the engine could run bad while it re-learns it's values, the power windows will have to relearn it's stops so the one touch function may not work right until re-programmed, etc, etc, etc.
But if you just want to go willy-nilly and replace them all, it is your car. More power to you brother.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Taillight went out, is not the bulb. Mk4 Jetta (fixmy59bug)*

is not the first time i've taken them out, and havent ahd any problems before, i'm not messing wtih relays and other stuff.. w/e.. we'll see i may just change all the bulbs ones first and see if that fixes it. 
I still think there is gotta be some kind of relay, or switch like the brake light switch.


----------

